# Any Music Reccomendations?



## The Color 12 (Nov 6, 2010)

I'm just looking for more music to listen to, so maybe you guys can give me reccomendations based on what I like now.

Absolute favorite bands:
Opeth
Tool
Siwtchfoot
Dream Theater
Hurt
Iron Maiden
Muse
Modest Mouse
Mastodon
Rush
Porcupine Tree

Bands I'll listen to, but aren't my favorite:
Avenged Sevenfold
Fates Warning
OSI
Metallica
Megadeth
System of a Down
Symphony X
The Offspring
La Dispute
Disturbed

So, if anyone can figure out anything else I might like, let me know if you'd be so awesome.


----------



## Kivaari (Nov 6, 2010)

It's a bit hard to tell with your like and dislike lists being similar. I guess start with these:
Angra
Hibria
Soilwork (Mostly the older albums)
Moonsorrow
Atheist
Emperor

Also, you have listened to the good albums from Metallica and Megadeth, right? The stuff from the 80's?


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Nov 6, 2010)

I always recommend "Opeth" but since it's already on there... >_>


... "Try Versailles Philharmonic Quintet". :3


----------



## Aden (Nov 6, 2010)

http://www.last.fm


----------



## Ibuuyk (Nov 6, 2010)

Voltaire.


----------



## Ames (Nov 6, 2010)

It wouldn't hurt to diversify a little.


----------



## CAThulu (Nov 7, 2010)

A Perfect Circle
Ashes Divide
Puscifer 
Nine Inch Nails
Ozzy Osbourne
Black Sabbath
Kidney Thieves
Led Zeppelin
Massive Attack
Mute Math
Placebo
Soundgarden
The Tea Party
Our Lady Peace
Alexisonfire

....and I think that's all I can come up with.


----------



## WolfTechnology (Nov 7, 2010)

Unearth


----------



## Daisy La Liebre (Nov 7, 2010)

Since you like Modest Mouse, I'll recommend Goo Goo Dolls. Start by listening to their song "Better Days".


----------



## Fenrari (Nov 7, 2010)

Try Leaves' Eyes. Great goth/symphonic rock group. My Destiny is really good


----------



## 8-bit (Nov 7, 2010)

Mozart


----------



## RockTheFur (Nov 7, 2010)

8-bit said:


> Mozart


 
Great classic music. WOOHOO!
Slipknot.


----------



## Hir (Nov 7, 2010)

Agalloch
Moonsorrow

and done~


----------



## NA3LKER (Nov 7, 2010)

linkin park, up to and including minutes to midnight


----------



## Taralack (Nov 7, 2010)

Blind Guardian.


----------



## Aeturnus (Nov 7, 2010)

I recommend checking out Testament.


----------



## Nothing (Nov 7, 2010)

i dont listen to many gruops right now, so im just gonna list what i like

autechre
boards of canada
loscil
william basinski
erik satie
claude debussy
aphex twin


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Nov 7, 2010)

Nothing said:


> i dont listen to many gruops right now, so im just gonna list what i like
> 
> autechre
> boards of canada
> ...



I can support this.


----------



## Xavan (Nov 7, 2010)

Just someone who doesn't go *unce unce unce* or strangles their own throat while pushing air through, basically real music.


----------



## Delta (Nov 7, 2010)

Baroness
Isis
Constants
Gifts From Enola
Maudlin of the Well

And: Boards of Canada. Because no matter what kind of music you're into they should ALWAYS be in your playlist.


----------



## Nyedyr (Nov 8, 2010)

I always recommend Kamelot, Epica, and After Forever.

Saint Daemon or Ayreon, perhaps. Though I prefer soft vocals, rather that screams, growls, and such...


----------



## Lapdog (Nov 8, 2010)

Anything you can find in this SVN.


----------



## Shred Uhh Sore Us (Nov 9, 2010)

If you like Opeth so much you'll probably like Eyeless. 

http://www.myspace.com/eyelessdeath

Reign of Slaves is an amazing song by them. You can download their EP for free, album artwork, lyrics booklet and all. Link is in one of their blogs.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Nov 9, 2010)

Check these bands out:
Yes (Greatest prog rock band of all)
Ozric Tentacles (British space/psychedelic rock)


----------



## zallens177 (Nov 12, 2010)

Piglet, Giraffes? Giraffes!, Tera Melos are some of my favorites


----------



## CyberFox (Jan 8, 2011)

How aboout breachin' out beyond your current taste?

Here are a few recommendations to help ya out

Harry Nilsson
Mike Batt/The Wombles
Frank Zappa/The Mothers of Invention
The Beatles
Pink Floyd
The Sex Pistols
Roy Orbison
Buddy Holly
The Who
The Zombies
David Bowie
Queen
Herman's Hermits


----------

